# 2012 F-250 warning light



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

This warning light just started appearing; truck has 137k miles on it and its the first time it has come on. Reading through the owners manual, it says I could be from a loose gas cap, water in fuel, or something electrical.


However, it does say if everything is good, it should clear after a few cranks (3-4 I believe). Well it does disappear but have noticed it comes back every so many days, then goes away.


I am having a hard time finding time to get it to the dealer to get the code read, so wanted to see if anyone here can provide some insight in the meantime. 

Thanks in advance, Brad


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

forgot to mention, yes, it is the 6.7 diesel, 4x4.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*Check Engine Light*

Stop by Auto Zone or Oâ€™Reilleyâ€™s and have them scan for codes. Will narrows it down.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yup, gotta read the code. Ford will charge you $180 for this, so donâ€™t go there. Usually when mine pops up itâ€™s a fuel rail pressure sensor. Could be anything though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

zack3476 said:


> Yup, gotta read the code. Ford will charge you $180 for this, so donâ€™t go there. Usually when mine pops up itâ€™s a fuel rail pressure sensor. Could be anything though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If this is the case, is it an easy repair? Did yours come on and turn off periodically as well?


----------



## TSAS (Dec 3, 2018)

I agree, get a code reader and see what code comes up. One code may mean several items or issues, so you have to narrow it down. Document the code and go back on line and search that code.
Do not clear the code or disconnect the battery prior to reading the code.


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Overboard said:


> If this is the case, is it an easy repair? Did yours come on and turn off periodically as well?


Mine would come on and off occasionally. I also had a programmer on the truck though. As said, Autozone will read it for you for free, then you could search the code on the web. I wouldnâ€™t assume itâ€™s the same thing as mine. In any case, the o2 and fuel rail pressure sensors are easy fixes.

If you arenâ€™t concerned, order yourself a good scanner off amazon prime. I think I paid about $60 for mine. They come in handy, not just on the truck either. You can get a really cheap one thatâ€™ll just give you the code too. It will work on any vehicle with the OBDii(?) connection. With the good ones, you can also clear the code, which came in handy for my programmer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

zack3476 said:


> Mine would come on and off occasionally. I also had a programmer on the truck though. As said, Autozone will read it for you for free, then you could search the code on the web. I wouldnâ€™t assume itâ€™s the same thing as mine. In any case, the o2 and fuel rail pressure sensors are easy fixes.
> 
> If you arenâ€™t concerned, order yourself a good scanner off amazon prime. I think I paid about $60 for mine. They come in handy, not just on the truck either. You can get a really cheap one thatâ€™ll just give you the code too. It will work on any vehicle with the OBDii(?) connection. With the good ones, you can also clear the code, which came in handy for my programmer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks everyone- stopped by Bubba Pyle's in Santa fe on way home yesterday and had it read. It's a sensor error in the DEF tank; he said it wouldn't shut me down and cleared it. My platinum warranty just expired on her, so going to have it deleted and tuned this week.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Bubba is the man! Great shop


----------



## crvbs (Jul 5, 2004)

there is a recall on def heater from ford . if your over mileage I think its only good to the end of the tear


----------



## Mmmg99 (Jul 4, 2017)

Got a 203b code on my 2017. DEF sensor. Still under warranty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Mmmg99 said:


> Got a 203b code on my 2017. DEF sensor. Still under warranty
> 
> I had one before the platinum warranty went out, which was replaced under the recall. Before I hit the mileage cut off mark, I elected for the platinum warranty, which at the time ran round $3100. Covered everything bumper to bumper up to 125k miles or 5 years, whichever occurred first.
> 
> ...


----------

